

Facebook Publications - fizwhiz
https://www.facebook.com/publications

======
spitfire
Lets not forget the incredible articles in the Tandem and Digital archives.
Including the famous 5-minute rule paper.

HP, Digital, Tandem archives
[http://www.hpl.hp.com/hpjournal/journal.html](http://www.hpl.hp.com/hpjournal/journal.html)

5-minute rule paper
[http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/tandem/TR-86.1.pdf](http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/tandem/TR-86.1.pdf)

------
LukeWalsh
I would love to see more companies opening up technical research documents
(regardless of how formal they are).

As academia becomes more stagnated it makes sense for companies to open up and
spread knowledge to drive their particular ecosystem forward.

Not to mention it's probably an excellent recruiting tool.

~~~
Irishsteve
A lot of the big tech companies do this. Yahoo and Microsoft would be
particularly active in terms of publications. Google are more secretive but do
publish. IBM obviously publish a lot as well. Others that come to mind Ebay ,
Linkedin, HP / Compaq (Weh), various big online chinese companies, and so on.

[http://labs.yahoo.com](http://labs.yahoo.com)
[http://research.microsoft.com](http://research.microsoft.com)
[http://research.google.com](http://research.google.com)

~~~
jules
Microsoft research is especially amazing. Not only do they publish papers on
their systems like Google and Facebook, they also do a lot of basic science on
a very diverse set of topics.

The research talks are also worth checking out:
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/catalog/default.aspx?t=vi...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/catalog/default.aspx?t=videos)

The latest talks range from "Culture differences between US and China" to
"Distributed Optimization via Alternating Direction Method of Multipliers".

~~~
11001
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/167719/whyfromnigeria.pdf](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/167719/whyfromnigeria.pdf)

------
ciroduran
Pixar also publishes some of their investigations -
[http://www.pixar.com/companyinfo/research/deb/](http://www.pixar.com/companyinfo/research/deb/)

------
techtivist
Hate to bring Twitter up here. But this makes one even more puzzled about
where Twitter's R&D costs of $90 million goes! Sure there are open source
stuff they put up on [http://twitter.github.io/](http://twitter.github.io/)
and there's bootstratp. But none of it is the sort of cutting edge research
that the likes of LinkedIN and FB seem to be doing. Looking up posts on their
blog with "research" tag also returns dismal results.

~~~
evmar
There's a tax credit for claiming your work is R&D:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_&_Experimentation_Tax_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_&_Experimentation_Tax_Credit)

This creates an incentive for companies to find ways to report their work as
R&D. (Not implying that Twitter is defrauding or that their work isn't R&D,
just stating why it might be useful for a company to "invest in" R&D,
especially if that is work they wanted done anyway.)

------
gum_ina_package
I was excited at first because I thought Facebook was building a social
network for researchers to speed up the scientific process/peer review. Then I
visited the site. Oh well.

~~~
lcnmrn
I'm building a social writing site for researchers and scientists using
Markdown syntax and LaTeX at markdawn.com — someone might be interested if
they see this news.

------
ecesena
I think research in big companies is an interesting activity, both for the
companies themselves and for the research world that can receive input from
"real" world problems.

I was in research before (IT security) and I often found interesting results
from companies such as IBM, Intel, Microsoft and Google.

What I think is kind of strange here, is that there's not a section on
security/privacy in the page... well, but perhaps I'm biased ;)

------
ibsathish
This looks like an intelligent initiative from Facebook and proves it is well
on its way towards transparency and would love to see a lot more of
papers/publications coming up about their tech. This would largely benefit the
academia.

In my view, I love Microsoft Research.

------
Baadier_Sydow
[https://www.facebook.com/publications/593599364008099](https://www.facebook.com/publications/593599364008099)

Dealing with how families interact on Facebook looks to be particularly
interesting.

------
urish
I'm surprised by how relatively little machine learning research they have.
Microsoft, Google, IBM and Yahoo seem much better represented at the core ML
conferences like ICML and NIPS.

------
rkda
For a second there, I thought Facebook was going to take on the academic
publishers.

------
shania123
Can someone download them and put nicely on one page?

------
wrongc0ntinent
Not what I hoped, but at least you don't need to log in.

